# I woke up to a new update this morning.



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

What's new in this update? Is it better or worse? Why a new update now? They already fixed the scanner and offer tab on last update, so don't tell me about that. Trying to figure what the new update is for


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

3.0.4418.0


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-update-3-0-4418-0.118924/


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe it increases the auto logout time to > 90 minutes? Sheesh....


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

App crashed on me today while scanning packages..... Had to take every package out and rescan them.....

Its been freezing all day when you go to start a route.... 

Have to keep closing it and reloading it because its freezing....

New update no bueno


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Young ST said:


> App crashed on me today while scanning packages..... Had to take every package out and rescan them.....
> 
> Its been freezing all day when you go to start a route....
> 
> ...


Sorry the hear that. I worked 1 block today and it worked flawlessly


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I got a block for tomorrow. noob question whats the best way to refresh to find offers? I just pull my screen down dunno if im doing it right

I usually always find a block when I wanna work and open it. lol


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> I got a block for tomorrow. noob question whats the best way to refresh to find offers? I just pull my screen down dunno if im doing it right
> 
> I usually always find a block when I wanna work and open it. lol


I hear that's how it's done on iPhone. On my Android I just tap my screen


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yea I kept dragging it down and scored a 2nd block for 5pm tomorrow.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> What's new in this update? Is it better or worse? Why a new update now? They already fixed the scanner and offer tab on last update, so don't tell me about that. Trying to figure what the new update is for


Prolly fixed some bugs.. Used to crash a lot before, seems stable with 4418!


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> What's new in this update? Is it better or worse? Why a new update now? They already fixed the scanner and offer tab on last update, so don't tell me about that. Trying to figure what the new update is for


How long since you logged in bro? I got 4418 Saturday AM


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Night shifts got dropped to 74 insteAd of 76...thats 17.50 per hour. I got paid 55.50 for a three hour block.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

MoMoney$ said:


> How long since you logged in bro? I got 4418 Saturday AM


I was logged in all weekend and worked severAl shifts. They might have rolled it out in your market before but I barley got it this morning


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Night shifts got dropped to 74 insteAd of 76...thats 17.50 per hour. I got paid 55.50 for a three hour block.


Check your math my friend. 18.50 an hour, most of us drive for 18 an hour exactly.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> I was logged in all weekend and worked severAl shifts. They might have rolled it out in your market before but I barley got it this morning


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Check your math my friend. 18.50 an hour, most of us drive for 18 an hour exactly.


My bad 18.5 but we used to get 19 for pm


----------

